# Chicago and Great Lakes potential winter storm early next week....



## MetDone20 (Jan 20, 2008)

Hey guys,

We are watching the potential of a major winter storm Monday-Tuesday time-frame for Chicago and Great Lakes region. Details are all over the place and plenty of model runs to watch this but another piece of energy in southwest Rockies look to start things off with a overrunning event sunday night/monday across TX/OK and eventually spread NE Monday-Tuesday across Ohio Valley and Great Lakes. Right now the system looks quite progressive and keeps most of Chicago dry but latest indication are suggesting a potential SFC development along a tight thermal boundary from TX to the Ohio Valley and its conductive to winter storm development from TX to Michigan Monday-Tuesday. This may put Chicago in bullseye for a heavy winter storm early next week and with warm lake in early December it coudnt get any potentially better for snow-lovers out there. Will keep an eye on it..


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

And where did you get this info.


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

that bullseye terminology sure sounds good. will see what happens


----------



## MetDone20 (Jan 20, 2008)

R&R Yard Design;1365920 said:


> And where did you get this info.


I look at weather models like the weathermen do:salute:


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

Hmmm.....havent heard a peep about this....ill stay tuned!


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

nor have I...but you did use a lot of big words so...it's gotta be right...right?


----------



## MetDone20 (Jan 20, 2008)

Of course. I inform snow-plowers in Great Lakes of any major winter storm threat for years in at my forum (which is in my sig)


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

Not to be a smarta$$ but I haven't seen this either? You say look at weather models like weathermen do.... Why haven't those guys mentioned it? I sure do like what your seeing. Please keep us updated!


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

wow thats shifted way north since Thursday


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

R&R Yard Design;1365920 said:


> And where did you get this info.





clncut;1365968 said:


> Hmmm.....havent heard a peep about this....ill stay tuned!





Pushin 2 Please;1366125 said:


> Not to be a smarta$$ but I haven't seen this either? You say look at weather models like weathermen do.... Why haven't those guys mentioned it? I sure do like what your seeing. Please keep us updated!


I realize he's too far to really help you guys in Chi-town, but Xpress has been talking about this storm for quite sometime now in the SE Michigan thread.

Thanks MetDone, bookmarked your site and will register when I have a few minutes. Not that I need more forums to look at. lol


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

I think we are all on the same page....we all wanna push snow! So anyone with information on future storms is a asset to have around. Thanks for the info!!!


----------



## GMC99 (Sep 6, 2002)

This is for this coming up monday and tuesday? Like 2 days from now?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

Yes it is GMC.... hope it pans out!


----------



## GMC99 (Sep 6, 2002)

Pushin 2 Please;1366360 said:


> Yes it is GMC.... hope it pans out!


Lets hope so! :redbounce


----------



## GMC99 (Sep 6, 2002)

NWS has dropped any chance of snow monday, tuesday. Anymore insight?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Maybe next time mother will allow us to play in the snow. This is a non-event for Chicago at this time. We may get some flurries and LES


----------

